# Board cut - Spanish Style



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Inspired by one of the stunning designs Master Bill Hays :bowdown: , had long wanted to make a Spanish style with a board, I used Oak and Ash, not finished, always need to do a few rounds of shooting to feel your comfort and see how it works, for me is one of the best designs that exist.

Cheers ...... Alf


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats a bad ass boardy there.. Nice work


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That's RAD Alf, thanks for sharing! Love the Spanish style sir!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Wonderful work as always mi amigo !


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

very good looking slingshot, thanks!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wow! Cool you put sights on it! Very nice!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very good work amigo!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, Alf. :bowdown: That is way up there on cool mountain! Great looking piece. And I agree that design is one of the best out there.


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Really cool! I like the sights too.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Que bueno trabajo, mi amigo!!!

Hermosissimo tirachinas!!! E uno bueno design anatomico!!

Saludos Maestro!!!

Q


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tirachina magnifico Senor Ajfredo! Todo bien Pana!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Tirachina magnifico Senor Ajfredo! Todo bien Pana!!!!


Muchas gracias amigo y Maestro Gary , todo bien  .

Un fuerte abrazo ,...... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much to you all for your interest and your comments, this afternoon I gave her a bath in linseed oil and this time I'll finish with a good wax, I'll put tubes 17/45 and leather E - Shot, soon show you the pictures.

:wave: ..... Alf


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this,

it's nice to see the different and interesting styles from country to country,

greetings to Spain :wave:


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Very well done, masterly created! I am beginning to like these asymmetrical designs more and more. It means more folks are available. Of course the Spanish method of band attachment was always a favorite of mine.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice really love your sighting system


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Fantastic!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Will the target  sight adversely affect the bandlife?


----------



## Failureisalwaysanoption (Sep 28, 2012)

Sweet-looking frame!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nicely done Maestro!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Will the target  sight adversely affect the bandlife?


Hi mate

need to polish the looks fine and no problem, in this case I have protected the rubber tube.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Here is finished, as I said I finished it with a mixture of linseed acite, wax and turpentine. The rubber tube 17/45 and leather E - Shot, I have attached the rubber directly to iron which is protected with plastic tubing. (OTT).
The leather pouch Master E - Shot are perfect, thank you very much Irfhan.

I thank each and to all his words. 

Thank you very much ..... Alf


----------

